# Ljubljana - capital of Slovenia and green capital of Europe 2016.



## Handinglove (Aug 9, 2016)

Ljubljana is a beautiful city with a great community spirit. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from Ljubljana :cheers:


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

cool shots of a charming city...I love to explore this beautiful place if given a chance.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Ljubljana Postcard*

City of Ljubljana tourist postcard with label by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great photography! kay:
I visited this cozy, beautiful, small capital 15 years ago, stayed in a bad hotel with disgusting breakfast, but had a wonderful and relaxed time, just wandering the streets and squares of this friendly gem.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Ljubljana evening pano by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Tromostovje bridge and square in Ljubljana by brch1, on Flickr

Ljubljana square and fountain evening view by brch1, on Flickr

Ljubljana aerial rooftops view at red sunset by brch1, on Flickr

Ljubljana central square city hall view by brch1, on Flickr

Tromostovje square and bridges of Ljubljana by brch1, on Flickr

Ljubljana cobbled old street and architecture view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Delightful!


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Old town of Ljubljana colorful street by brch1, on Flickr

Green Ljubljana riverfront panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr

Ljubljana church and square sunset view by brch1, on Flickr

Aerial view of Ljubljana green river by brch1, on Flickr

Dragon bridge and Ljubljanica river view by brch1, on Flickr

City of Ljubljana church and square view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

Beautiful Ljubljana!


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

Wow, what an amazing collection of photos from Ljubljana!!!
Great Job!!!


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Sunset above Ljubljana aerial view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice updates from Ljubljana :cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Panorama*

City of Ljubljana panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice panorama! :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

a charming city with a beautiful location.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed it is! Ljubljana its really a very nice city, i like it a lot


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

very nice shots, rich in color.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Green Ljubljanica river architecture view in Ljubljana by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A nice example of a green, completely overgrown wall near a river! kay:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

City of Ljubljana river waterfront architecture by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Idyllic! kay:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Green eco wall in Ljubljana city center by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Cobbled old street and church of Ljubljana vertical view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Ljubljana square night pano by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Green Ljubljanica riverfront and bridge in Ljubljana by brch1, on Flickr

Ljubljana green riverfront promenade walkway summer view by brch1, on Flickr

City of Ljubljana river waterfront architecture by brch1, on Flickr

Ljubljana fountain and castle colorful view by brch1, on Flickr

Ljubljana fountain sun haze vertical view by brch1, on Flickr

Ljubljana square and landmarks evening panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice photos of a beautiful city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

So lovely pics, brch! My favourites are the first two! :applause:


----------

